# A storm and a visitor at sunrise



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant Jan. Makes my fuzzy snaps look pathetic.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Brilliant Jan. Makes my fuzzy snaps look pathetic.
> 
> Ray.


I have forgotten what I can do with this camcorder Ray, and also there is a lot I have never known, glad you liked watching my little efforts, I had to edit a lot out to make it at least a little bit interesting for other people and that takes a lot longer than the length of the film, helped to keep me out of mischief today.:laugh:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Quite wet and windy NEXT week (19-08-2020) for you then Jan. :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Quite wet and windy NEXT week (19-08-2020) for you then Jan. :smile2:


Oh dear and if I tell you that was the dreadful day last year.

It is obviously a typing error, but a date that is fixed in my brain at the moment.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So beautiful, Jan......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Act 2*

Act 1 was deleted because of the wrong date.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You must've been keeping very quiet Jan - you could see the deer shaking his ears repeatedly to try to make them work!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a fabulous thunder storm the night before last 

The lightning lit the sky

The rain was a deluge 

Unfortunately in some areas nearby houses were flooded 

Sandra


----------

